# Strikers FC North ECNL G06 - Seeking impact players - Moving South to Great Parks.



## Ramiro Alfaro (Jun 17, 2019)

We are relocating to "*Orange County Great Park*", I am looking for Center Defenders, Outside Defenders and Outside Mid Fielders. If your are a "Soccer Player" that want's the ECNL challenge give me a call (714) 788-4195. Come talk to me and hear what our club has to offer.


----------

